# Review: AV123 Rocket UFW-12



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

(This was originally written up by me in February of this year, but I don't think I posted it in here. At least I can't find it using the search. So here goes. Since then, as video games have started to incorporate better soundtracks and low frequency audio, I've become more disappointed with the UFW-12. Especially considering that I don't need to push it very hard as I sit close to it and use it for video games.)

The Rocket UFW-12 subwoofer is a 12" sealed design in an enclosure with internal volume somewhere around 4.5ft^3. It's powered by a 1000W RMS plate amplifier that includes one band of parametric EQ, and is veneered in South American Rosewood with piano black top and bottom caps. It also weighs 137 pounds. I replaced a Velodyne SPL-1200 Series II subwoofer I was using upstairs with the UFW-12. This is sort of a horizontal upgrade, rather than a vertical one.

The reason I consider this more of a horizontal upgrade is because while I think the UFW-12 provides better performance than the SPL-1200 Series II, it also includes a 23Hz, 10th order subsonic filter. I believe the SPL-1200 Series II incorporates a slightly lower filter, possibly set around 20Hz. The difference in frequency response can be seen in the Secrets UFW-12 measurements and a brief statement in the Audioholics SPL-1200 Series II conclusion. So you get better performance above 25Hz and one band of PEQ with the UFW-12, but the SPL-1200 Series II goes a little lower.

Irrespective of the above, the UFW-12 performs excellently from 25Hz and up. It seems to reproduce sounds with more authority than the SPL-1200 Series II, although perhaps they are fairly equal in terms of distortion and maximum SPL. Certain low frequency sounds simply sounded better and clearer with the UFW-12. But the difference in low frequency extension can be audible. I found my in-room response matched very closely the measurements at Secrets, although with some peaks and dips due to the room.

The included PEQ may help tame a peak if you have a large one, but you need closer to five or seven bands to produce a really flat response in most rooms. Having to select the center frequency, Q, and amplitude via analog dials means you do have to go through some trial and error to get your desired filter set up. I used the PEQ to fix one of the 5dB boost, but overall the response was very good even without EQ and it would have been good even without that filter.

Overall, I find the UFW-12 to be a good subwoofer for its current duty, which is as part of our secondary system used for video games. I would not, however, be satisfied with it or even a pair of them in our home theater setup. This is mostly for cutting out so quickly around 25Hz, because above there I think the performance is excellent as long as you have enough of them to meet your SPL requirements without distortion or compression. I think for most music the UFW-12 would be an excellent choice, but you need something that goes lower if you enjoy large drums, pipe organs, or electronic music with deep bass lines.

Cosmetically, the UFW-12 is beautiful. It's also large and could be used as a low end table if you wished.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

When a highpass filter is added to a sealed sub - especially one that is 10th order - one of the few benefits of going sealed is ruined. A 10th order highpass at 23hz is going to dramatically hurt the transient response.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Josuah said:


> (This was originally written up by me in February of this year, but I don't think I posted it in here. At least I can't find it using the search. So here goes. Since then, as video games have started to incorporate better soundtracks and low frequency audio, I've become more disappointed with the UFW-12. Especially considering that I don't need to push it very hard as I sit close to it and use it for video games.)
> 
> The Rocket UFW-12 subwoofer is a 12" sealed design in an enclosure with internal volume somewhere around 4.5ft^3. It's powered by a 1000W RMS plate amplifier that includes one band of parametric EQ, and is veneered in South American Rosewood with piano black top and bottom caps. It also weighs 137 pounds. I replaced a Velodyne SPL-1200 Series II subwoofer I was using upstairs with the UFW-12. This is sort of a horizontal upgrade, rather than a vertical one.
> 
> ...


Hopefully when the Hot Rod kit comes out it will help with the FR below 25Hz. It is too bad that the Hot Rod was not a higher priority at AV123.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not purposefully trying to sound negative, but it's also too bad when you have to spend more money on an accessory to get the performance from a subwoofer you should have gotten in the first place.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> I'm not purposefully trying to sound negative, but it's also too bad when you have to spend more money on an accessory to get the performance from a subwoofer you should have gotten in the first place.


I agree with you Steve. People have been waiting for over a year for the Hot Rod kit, and it is still not available. Mark Seaton seems to have figured out how owners are going to replace the amp and driver without sending the sub back to AV123. Still spending an extra $300 for the Hot Rod kit is something I am glad I do not need to do.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

So...no one wants to buy the UFW-12 off me so I can buy a better sub? ;p


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Josuah said:


> So...no one wants to buy the UFW-12 off me so I can buy a better sub? ;p


I wish I could help you but I will probably add an HSU MBM-12 to my dual HSU VTF-3HO's plus Turbos. 

There are people who are looking for "musical" subwoofers who do not care much about response below 25Hz. You may have to pay something to list your sub on the AVS Forum.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, I can always post on Craigslist or Audiogon. Problem is I don't think I can sell it for much and a better sub is going to cost more than what I can sell it for. It's like a little itch, but not annoying enough for me to do anything about it.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Josuah said:


> Yeah, I can always post on Craigslist or Audiogon. Problem is I don't think I can sell it for much and a better sub is going to cost more than what I can sell it for. It's like a little itch, but not annoying enough for me to do anything about it.


Have you checked out the subs from Ed, and Epik? You may be able to sell the Rocket and get something from either Ed or Epik without spending more than a couple hundred $$.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I've seen them. I'm not sure I would be willing to purchase anything from those companies without first finding some thorough reviews and measurements.


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Josuah said:


> I've seen them. I'm not sure I would be willing to purchase anything from those companies without first finding some thorough reviews and measurements.


There are not a lot of professional reviews of EPIK or Ed, however, this is part of the review of the EPIK Conquest. The Conquest is the top of the line from EPIK. Other EPIK subwoofers are getting very good reviews from owners.

http://epiksubwoofers.com/blog/?p=17

Note that there is a hot link to the lab results, directly below the chart comparing the $1,600 Conquest to the $15,000 Velo DD-1812, and the Genelec HTS6.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That's good stuff. Is there somewhere to get more detailed specifications/measurements on their other products? The web pages are very sparse.


----------

